# BFT Questions



## dave.jones3 (5 Jun 2011)

Not sure if anyone has addressed this previously or not, but my search rendered no relevant results. And, it is a quick question.

Is the BFT just something you have to complete or can you receive a higher score for a better time? I can complete it in about 100 minutes, as it stands. I am just wondering if I should continue to dedicate extra time to training for it or would I better spend my time training for something else? 

Any input or link to threads where this question is addressed would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks In Advance


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jun 2011)

The LFCPFS is a pass/fail event.  You do not get points for finishing faster than the alloted time, or filling the sand box faster, or anything.  Simply pass fail is all.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jun 2011)

Asked and answered.


----------



## McG (6 Jun 2011)

dave.jones3 said:
			
		

> Any input or link to threads where this question is addressed would be greatly appreciated.


Consider reading this: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72516/post-694769.html#msg694769


----------

